# Betta and bristle nose pleco?



## HarryKeig (Feb 20, 2018)

I am probably going to purchase a 70L tank that is 60cm long and 31cm wide. Would a bristlenose plecostomus fit in this tank (I am looking at the 'ancistrus temminckii' type) and if so could I keep another fish in with it and especially a betta?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It might work as 70 litres is 18 gallons. However, pleco are really poop machines so you'd have to be diligent about water changes and overall habitat maintenance.

A Betta should be fine with a pleco but you never know. Always have a back-up plan.


----------



## HarryKeig (Feb 20, 2018)

*What other fish can I have? Merged with previous thread.*

I have decided on a getting a betta(of which type I am not yet sure), a Bristlenose Plecostomus and then one other fish. I have been looking at sunset platy and neon tetras for this other fish and could do with some help in deciding which one would be better? If neither, then are there any others that would work well but still have a bright colour to liven up the tank?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have merged your threads/posts to keep the information you request as regards to Betta tank mates in one place.


----------

